# Freeport Holiday Fishing



## Mariner52 (Sep 21, 2009)

Open to offshore/inshore fishing Saturday thu Monday. Your boat or my 33ft offshore boat. Overnite OK. Will contribute to fuel costs. Have my own tackle. Let's fish!


----------



## Mariner52 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sunday and Monday still open. 32's German Charlies? Call 713-824-1100


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

call rusty @ 409-457-6149 I just lost my ride I have about $150 for gas and bait. I have plenty of tackle and know how to use and decent first-mate.


----------

